# Gurgling in esophagus



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Over the past two months, I've developed gurgling in the esophagus. Sometimes it occurs when I talk, other times just out of the blue,after eating, or when I chew gum. Is this just another aspect of GERD or could it be a medication side effect? Just wondered if anyone else has experience with this and knows what causes it? Thanks.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I just read an article about Zenkers diverticulum. One of the signs of this is gurgling in the esophagus. Maybe you should have it checked out.Where is Tabb, Va? I am between Charlottesville and Waynesboro, Va.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for the information. I have a doctor's appointment next week and will ask about it. This symptom has been getting more and more bothersome. Tabb, Va is located between Yorktown and Newport News.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome wooley


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi I have the same thing going on with my esophagus, Sometimes is okay but this past days I been having that anoying Gurgling, I want to ask anybody in here? does anybody have sounds of the gurgling when you drink water?, I can feel and hear the water go down is really bothering me.I haven't had any test yet. Is coming out of my own pocket. I was taking protonix. I only take Zantac when I need it. But my tummy is been acting up weird.







I hope to hear from you soonThank You and I wish all of us a quick recovery


----------



## 13911 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear you are having this awful problem. I too have had this now for over 6 weeks. I swallow and I can feel the gurgling. Had an upper GI and they said all it was just mild acid reflux. I stopped the nexium,protonix etc. They were really messing up my stomach. I am trying some natural remedies. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi wooley2 what do you take? does it make you feel better after taking your natural remedies? and what type of natural remedies do you take? I'm going to have to take Prilosec again, I only took it for four week and it work now I had stop for a month and this started all over again. But is had never left just mild. right now i'm taking Zentac it works just a little bit. I dont like taking meds, I can't believe is been four months since this happen to me. Oh Well







Let's all of us...







get better soon!


----------



## 16538 (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah, my Aunt has that problem. I never get acid in my E except when I belch.


----------

